# shift interlock relay failure



## kxb (Jun 16, 2009)

Searched, but did not find, so I'm guessing this is not a common problem.

My 2002 pathfinder has a wonky shift interlock relay. The switch by the brake works fine, and the interlock solenoid works fine, but the relay connecting the two is erratic.

I couldn't find the part online (at least not easily after googling), and so went to rockauto.com and found all the relays they have listed for the car. I then cross-referenced them in the service manual, and it appears the relay used for the fog lamps is the same part used for the shift-interlock. $15 part, and for $15 I'm willing to be wrong. (And I'm guessing I'm not the first guy to figure this out...)

I will report back with results and pics when the part arrives and I see what happens.


----------



## kxb (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, it took two tries, but I got the right part.

The correct part is RY-418. It's made by Standard Brand. 

Rockauto does not list a relay for the shift interlock, and shows RY-416 for the fog light relay, which is incorrect. 

Here's a link to RY-418 from rockauto.com.

Sorry for no pics, but the fix is easy. The plastic tray around the shifter lifts right up with minimal effort. There is one electrical connector that must be detached from the tray. Then you can see the blue relay clearly from the passenger side, and there is one metal bracket with one screw holding it in place. Remove it, swap it, put some adhesive foam pad on it to prevent vibration, and put it back together.

Hope this helps someone out.


----------



## Legalsamurai (Aug 8, 2009)

*Relay*

Thanks for post.
This is EXACTLY the trouble I am having, but unfortunately I have now replaced the relay under the steering column and the relay next to the shifter as discussed here and my turn signal STILL goes solid when the brake pedal is depressed (continues to blink when brake pedal not depressed). I'm going crazy here...ANY ideas would be very appreciated.

Anyone...?


----------



## kxb (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you replace the blinker clicky thing? You know, the part that actually makes the signals blink? Usually a small metal cylinder with a couple of prongs sticking out of it. If you haven't, start there.

The brake interlock has nothing to do with your blinker (they may share a fuse, but that's all). The only two things that make your blinker go solid are 1) miswiring, 2) bad blinker clicky thing. If they used to blink with brakes, and now they don't, replace the clicky thingy.


----------



## Legalsamurai (Aug 8, 2009)

That's the first thing I replaced, after the bulbs. Im out of ideas.


----------



## FreeFlow (Sep 8, 2009)

I have this same very annoying problem.... 

right blinker turns on solid (no blinks) when brakes are applied. 

When right blinker is switched on it will blink until the brakes are applied where at it goes solid again untill the brakes are released (and blinking will continue at this point). 

Left blinker works fine even when brakes are applied (although the right blinker will still come on solid)

What in the world could this possibly be?


----------

